# DIY replacement of neo angle shower enclosure feasible?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Enclosure? Do you mean the glass enclosure? 
(some people refer to the actual shower side walls as the "enclosure" = multi-section shower panels)

Also, Pictures would help.

Based on what you are writing, it "seems" as if the work "could be" done without all the extras cited. Again, pictures would help.

Is it a DIY project? 

Can't say without seeing some pics.


----------



## hfoster (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, this is just the metal and glass bits. There are two fixed panels that are attached to the walls and the base, and a center swinging door. The walls are ceramic tile and are in good shape. The base is a typical plastic base of some sort but is in good shape.

It seems to me that we "should" be able to do this as a DIY project (I actually LIKE to DIY when I can) but am looking for experience and advice on how doable this is, and what the problem areas we might encounter are.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Take your measurements to the home center. I think they sell just the "metal and glass" bits you are referring to.

If that doesn't pan out look in your yellow pages under glass. There are glass companies that will fabricate any shape/style you could imagine. I had this done once and it wasn't too expensive for a custom door. 

I'm a 99% DIY guy but building my own shower door was not in the cards for me. If I could have bought something that fit my particular situation off the shelf I certainly wouldn't have hesitated installing it myself.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

I would suggest going to a local glass company over the big boxes. It will cost a few $ more, but they will fabricate exactly what is needed, and the quality of the materials will be better. The extrusions will be heavier gauge with a better quality finish , and the glass will not be absolute mininum thickness.
Take the opportunity to clean and put a couple coats of sealer on the grout lines. Keeping the grout sealed is crucial if you have green board behind the tile. It is not intended to be used as a backer in a wet area like a shower enclosure.


----------

